

Why note-taking is broken and suggestions towards a solution - juergensw
https://medium.com/@juergenschweizer/why-note-taking-is-broken-9c69e75767d9

======
walterbell
What did you think of Lotus Agenda's data entry & automatic categorizing?

While inventing new ways of taking notes, please invent a way for someone to
indicate on this HN thread that they would like to be notified of your follow-
up HN thread :)

------
szimpl
sounds interesting. Looking forward to the next part and learn more about your
solution.

